# Lowrance: Insight or Base + Navionics chip



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Getting real confused deciding what gps/sonar to buy, but kinda leaning toward the HDS 7 . Heard alot of gps problems regarding Insight contour lines showing on some units and not showing on others . Have these issues been resolved ?? 

Heard rumors of water entering the units. Understand this has been resolved in the newer units, but when you buy one - HOW do you know if the unit is a new one or a bad one off the shelf ? 

IF the Insight does have the contour lines, are they comparable to a Navionics chip for the Western Basin? or would I be ahead by buying a 'base' unit and adding a chip ?

GR


----------



## Pay2Play (Oct 23, 2007)

IMO, after research and talking to people I decided to stay away from Lowrance...poor support and long repair times...decided on Humminbird 898 with SI, just put it in the boat and would be trying it out right now if not for the big blow on the lake.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Gary,

I have a HDS 10 and a HDS 5. The HDS 10 has the Insight mapping and the HDS 5 has the Base map. I have a 2008 Navionics Premium chip in the HDS 5 and it is no where close the to detail of the Insight mapping but does offer more detail than the Base map.

The Sand Bar has all kinds of contours on the Insight Map and the 2008 Navionics chip has zero contours of the Sand Bar. I did hear rumors that the 2010 Navionics chip was suppose to include more detail of the Sand Bar but have never heard whether it actually does.

Lowrance has resolved the mapping issues from the earlier models and have provided a software download that you can install on a SD card to get the contours or send back the earlier models and they will install the mapping updates in the unit without having to use the SD card free of charge.

I like the Insight mapping over the Navionics chip.


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

We have insight mapping in our HDS-8 and have no problems with contour lines. As for getting an older model off the shelf, if the HDS-7 is as popular as the 8, don't worry about it. We had to wait for 5 wks. to get our unit due to high demand, and we even tried ordering from a friend who is sponsored by Lowrance.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Mark,
Bass Pro in Rossford has a demo Navionics 2010 chip. From the salesman, they really targeted the islands, reefs and Sandbar ! He displayed it side by side to the Insight, and the chip was very impressive. He showed me a fault line area in the South Passage that supposedly had never been plotted before. 

GR
Eyes On Charters


----------

